# Bucklings testicle not dropping?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have a buckling that has not dropped one of his testicles. His dam has an incredible udder and I wanted to sell him intact, is he still fertile? There is definitely one there, but I can't for the life of me feel the other. It there any way to wether him without surgery? Will it drop with age (he's only 10 days old) Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They should both be there at birth. :sigh: 
It is genetic and he should be wethered not left intact.  
If your vet can use the cutting method that may work if he can find the other testicle easily otherwise it is surgery... or freezer camp.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Logan  That's what I thought. I was just hoping that maybe he would drop with a little time. Oh well


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

My "buckling" from last year still hasn't dropped his testicles and he is over a year old. They are there somewhere, just not where they should be. He is from my best doe, and had planned to keep him for breeding. Sigh. I know how you feel!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep...I wouldn't use him as a breeder....may be genetic...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So is cutting the only way to wether him? On of our soon to be wethers has the same problem......


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

When male animals are born this way it is called "cryptorchid" they are still fertile in most cases if one of the testicles has descended. Unfortunately the other testicle could be located anywhere along the inguinal ring and in most cases they need to be surgically castrated. Left uncastrated he will still be fertile as the descended testicle can still regulate its temperature and the sperm within that testicle will still be viable. However this is a genetic trait and can be congenital. 

Sorry :sigh: that is a bummer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That really stinks! Anyone know around how much would that cost?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I had one. Ended up banding the one descended testicle and giving him away. The guy bought a few others from me and got him...I made sure he knew... and he was just going to use them for brush clearing and pets. There's no way i'm going to pay for surgery for a $75-100 wether and the nigerians are so small getting meat off him wasn't really worth it, not to mention he still would have been a buck so the meat wouldn't have been great... so there's not many choices for a cryptochid buckling. Luckily that was the only one i've had so far.

As far as using them as a buck...I wouldn't ever use a cryptochid as a buck...it would be against breed standards to get him registered and it may possibly be genetic.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We our selling ours as a pet with his brother..... if we banded him would he still be 'bucky'?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, he would. He's still considered a buck...and really wouldn't be a great pet...he's not going to be like a normal wether would be if you band just the one testicle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, thank you Kylee


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, no problem. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok I can feel the one that isn't dropped...... is there a chance that it will?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i had my boy done by the vet cost $560 and they found it next to his kidney. i only did this cos he was my pet and future harness wether


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Skyla, if you can feel it, you can sometimes manipulate it and work it down gently, if you can do that, you'll be able to band him.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok thank you Kylee!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Kylee and Chris  I was just planning on banding the one testicle too. He's being given away as a companion to another wether, so hopefully since there will not be does around he will not act too bucky. Sorry about your guy Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

yah it stinks.... But what are you gonna do? I think we will see if we can band him like Kylee had said.... other wise we may band the one and give him to the lady :shrug: don't know we will see.... Hope it goes well with your little guy....


----------

